# Poll: At what age did you first get into handguns?



## john doe.

I was about 19 before I shot my first handgun while in the Air Force. I had rifles since I was about 10.


----------



## Baldy

Up to 11yrs old I had shot nothing but rifles and shotguns. I shot an old M-10 and before I reached 12yrs old I had my own. Had revolvers ever since.


----------



## TOF

I recall my Dad and Uncles shooting at cans on the corral fence in our back yard when I was around 4. My Dad held me and the revolver and I fired one off. I haven't the foggiest what it was other than being big and black.

It just dawned on me, that is probably why I can't hear. It was way before people used hearing protection.

:smt1099


----------



## bruce333

My Dad would take me plinking in the fields with his, don't remember how old I was, teenager years. My Brother in law took me shooting, at a range for the first time, with his 1911 when I was 17. I didn't own a gun of my own until I moved to NC in my 30s. (Growing up/living in an anti State sucked)


----------



## tony pasley

Remember buying my first cowboy gun at 13 with my mom. A .22 single action, and my mom bought the holster and belt.


----------



## Guest

Right around 12 when I shot my dads old Police Positive Special. Still have it and air it out once in awhile. It was made in 1927 and has a great action and trigger. When I inherited it was rusted on the outside but the bore was clean so I had reblued as I knew I would never sell it. It was the first handgun I can remember my day had. I remember crossing the country when I was 9 in 1956 with the whole family and it was in the glove compartment of our 56 Pontiac.


----------



## rufusdog88

*first handgun*

I got my first handgun when I was twelve. it was a H&R 9 shot 22 cal. I traded my older brother one of my deer rifles for it. I had shot a pistol before 12, I think 10 or so. My dad had a 32 auto he brought home from WW2 and he would let me shoot it . I now have that pistol and my XD-40 SC. Nothing more fun for me then a day at the range shooting..


----------



## cupsz71

My brother-in-law introduced me to handguns about 12 years ago. He let me shoot his RUGER MKII .22 when we were out "plinking" gophers one afternoon. I was given my first "rifle" - .177 pellet when I was about 11. and my 1st .22LR when I was 16.
It was my father-in-law that has stirred my recent interest by "passing down" the wifey his RUGER SIngle 6 last Oct. SInce then - I've added 2 handguns - 1 rifle - and I am currently eyeing at least 2 more of each.:smt023

_The addiction.........can't......stop.........buying.................:smt083....must have MORE......._


----------



## Mike Barham

I shot my first pistol - a National Guard 1911A1 - when I was eight or nine. My dad was a cop, and I shot his service revolvers occasionally. I was really bitten by the pistol bug when I was thirteen or so, and my father was generous in indulging me. I took my first formal training at seventeen, and have tried to keep it up ever since (I'm 36 now).


----------



## glock27bill

Although my father and older brother occassionally hunted, and I owned my first rifle and shotgun in my late teens, I never shot a handgun until I was 35.

My boss at the time got into it, then I bought a Ruger Mark II. We shot at a range during lunch that was 1/2 mile from work. I soon bought a Taurus .357.

Many guns later, the rest is history.


----------



## Maximo

When I was a kid the whole family used to go shooting on some private land. While shooting my air rifle along side my mom and dad (who were shooting hand guns) my mom handed me the .22 revolver her dad had given her and let me shoot it. I was six and have regularly shot handguns ever since. In 2005 my mom gave me that .22 so I now own the first handgun I ever shot.


----------



## Liko81

I've had a minor fascination with firearms in general since Cub Scout days with air rifles at the camp's range. I also got into paintball in high school. However, I did not fire a powder-charge projectile weapon of any kind until I was out of college and dating a girl whose grandparents owned some ranchland out in East Texas. We went out one weekend with her 77/22 :smt023 and her granddad's lever-action .308 :smt107 and must have gone through over 200 rounds, and through a bolt-action that's quite a bit. It was fun, i wanted to do it again, and eventually I started looking at handguns as a practical tool for both casual plinking and serious business like home defense. The first handgun I shot was the first one I bought. it was great, it is great and it will still be great for a long time to come.


----------



## bigblock10

allways had long guns ... lots of them lol when i was a kid, but now that i own my first home, and the first day we stayed there we came home to people in it, I have been a handgun man..

DEREK


----------



## Natureboypkr

I've been around handguns for a long time, but I made my first purchase of a personal firearm when I was 23


----------



## Todd

Shot my first handgun at age 15. It was a friend's gun. Had my mother buy me a Taurus PT92 soon after.


----------



## Joeshwa24

I was 8 the first time my dad let me shoot anything and that day (July 4th 1988) I shot the winchester model 94 first, then I shot the remington 700 .308 then the winchester 12 gauge and finally I shot his Colt 1911 (At least I think thats how I shot them... I mean it was 20 years ago). He still has all those guns in fact I shot the model 94 last weekend. It was a day that I had looked forward to since I could remember and I will never forget it. He got me my first 1911 when I was 12 its a springfield and it is in my dads gun safe waiting for my son Asher's 12th birthday 04/25/2020 he is almost a year old and when he is 8 he will get to go shooting for the first time with his old man.


----------



## Ram Rod

17 here. Qualified with a 1911 in the USMC in 1982.


----------



## GTD

I was 32. First hand gun was a Smith&Wesson 357mag. Then a Ruger 1022, still one of my favorites.


----------



## RightTurnClyde

4 months ago! :smt083

Starting at age 9 or 10 I was always in the back yard plinking cans with my Red Ryder and my Dad's pellet gun. Got a Remington semi-auto .22 rifle for Christmas when I was 13 that I've recently recovered from my parent's house after it being alone and un-loved for 17 years. My step-Grandfather took me to an outdoor range a few times and let me shoot a couple of his hunting rifles and an old beat-up 22 auto pistol (have no idea what it was.)

Then one day 4 or 5 months ago I realized that I was an adult with a good job and could afford to buy myself a nice present. I'd always wanted a "real" handgun so I started going to the local range to rent and now I own my first handgun and am hooked! :smt1099


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Shot rifles and shotguns most all my life. I bought my first hand gun when I was 15, a 32 cal S&W. I got my first autoloader when I was 18. I'm 44 now and I'll have enough as soon as I get one more...Yeah...one more...that should do it:smt082


----------



## Todd

RightTurnClyde said:


> ... plinking cans with my Red Ryder


Did it have a compass in the stock? :anim_lol:

Sorry, couldn't pass up the Christmas Story reference.


----------



## Glockamania®

In my 30s, because I now have a career.


----------



## sheepdog

My dad died when I was 14 1/2....he never took me shooting, though he had a .22 Rem 121 and .35 Rem 141 pumps....by the time I was 15 1/2, I'd gotten a part-time job and bought my first...a High Standard R104 .22 4"....put 500 rds through it every weekend till I could shoot...before I was 16 I had 15 handguns in my desk drawer....the 68 Fed law hadn't passed yet and I'd found a local dealer who liked green enough to turn his back to the counter while "my mother" signed the state book....the weekend before the 68 law went into effect, I put out $61.50 for a Mod 58 S&W .41 mag....those were good days.....


----------



## jmg

Hi from Portugal!
I have been raised in an anti-gun family.
The first time I shot a gun I was 18. A HK G3 7,62mm of the Portuguese Army. Now I´m 33 and I´m still in the Army, still love shooting and have a handgun of my own. The next one is coming this summer. Here in Portugal law is not friendly to gun lovers......


----------



## JohnnyFlake

I have/had (they have passed on) two cousins that were way into guns of all kinds. I was about seven or eight, the first time they took me shooting. I recall shooting several types of handguns that first time, all were revolvers. Most were .22s and at least one was a larger caliber. They started to take me fairly often. I recall, that on my 10th birthday, they gave me a .410/.22 - over & under shotgun/rifle. I think it was a Savage. They also gave me a 9 shot .22 cal. revolver but I cannot recall the brand. That was between 55 & 58 years ago. My, how quickly time has passed!

Johnny


----------



## Python1969

I shot my fathers 2 inch python (loaded with .38 though) at 7 years old and have been hooked since then. That was in 1976. That's where my love of Pythons began. He bought me my own Python when I turned 18 and I've since bought numerous more. I also now own the 2 inch python I shot over 30 years ago.:smt023


----------



## PanaDP

21 for me. I'm 22 now.


----------



## flugzeug

*Not to sound like an old fart, I'm only 48, but things were definately different when I was a kid. My first handgun was given to me by my dad when I was around 13 years old. It was a reblued Walther P-38 and I loved it. My dad taught & trusted me to be responsible with firearms. People were also more gun-friendly, heck I remember walking around with my .22 rifle in the neighborhood...there was a lot of woods around our home. *


----------



## camguy

*I was in High School*

I'd shot my brother's 1911, then, living in northwestern Montana and all, my Mom got me a Ruger SuperBlackhawk .44 magnum for Christmas one year. Now my carry piece is a Beretta 92FS.


----------



## AZ Outlaws

I confess, it all started at age 14 and continues on through the years with a 20 year gap in between 
purchases....

Age 14 - A hand me down from my Grandfather, a namelss short barrel, single shot, bolt action .22 rifle

Age 18 - USAF Boot Camp, M-16

Age 26 - USAF Flight Engineer School, .38 special

Age 29 - Bought my first gun... Ruger Mark I Standard .22, then a Ruger Security Six .357 followed by 
a Charter Arms Bulldog .44 special

Fast forward 20 years....

Age 49 - Mossberg 500A Persuader 12 Ga 

Age 59 - M&P .40, Sig P226 .40, Springfield 1911 .45, Ruger Mark III .22 and a Ruger SR9 9mm

Age 60 - my next purchase... a small 9mm CCW pocket pistol (make and model yet to be determined)

Where did all those years go????


----------



## niadhf

First handgun, around 12. Fathers High Standard 9-shot da revolver, SA style grip, Nickel. My brother has that now (darn him)
Had been shooting .22's for about 2-3 years with my dad and older borther. Tried dads 16ga at about 11. He stood behind me to catch me when it kicked (sitting on the porch steps.) I still love that gun. Its a featherlight though so it kicks like a mule


----------



## hawcer

When I was about 10, my dad drug home an old car from the junkyard and was fixing it up as usual.(we never had good cars,lol)

Anyway ,I found a .22lr H&R revolver under the front seat.It had some rust on one side where it had been stuck to the carpet for so long.Since I've alway's been a tinkerer,taking it apart and cleaning everything was fairly simple.I let my 12 year old brother in on my find and he recalled seeing some bullets out in the barn.Sure enough,sitting up on a shelf in the old tack room was a jar of .22 ammo that was left by the old farmer who rented the house to us.(I know what your thinking....There's gonna be trouble) The only trouble we had was our oldest brother and his teenager friends taking it from us when they heard us shooting at cans in the back field.:smt076 He wanted to know where we got it,so when we told him,he claimed that it was his and he left it there....who were we to argue???I never saw it again.... :smt022

That's the first time I ever shot a pistol.


----------



## Sig Al

I was about 15. I started going with my Father, Sister and brother-in-law Steve. Tons of fun!


----------



## BigJim22602

Living in NY state for 47 years along with having to wait 18 months to get a permit made it a tad bit hard to buy or get into Handguns. I owned shotguns since I was 18 but never a pistol. 

I moved to VA this past Oct and couldn't wait for the 30 days before I was able to buy a handgun. I purchased a Taurus PT 92 AF and love shooting either at Blue ridge Arsenal or Clark Bros, both in Northern VA.

Both my son (21ys) and I have become avid shooters, and try to go twice a week. 

I think its time to invest in a reloader, as it is getting expensive....:smt023


----------



## Fred40

Loved my air guns as a kid. My first was a Daisy "Golden Eagle" (same as a Red Ryder). I outgrew that right away and purchased a Crossman 760 pump.....put scope on it.......took the scope off. Then I got into air pistols. Bought a Crossman 1911 clone (Spring powered) that was a piece of crap. Then I picked up a Daisy (?) Co2 powered pistol. It worked better but I thought the Co2 cartridges ran out of gas too fast. I was looking at getting a pump pistol......but then girls started to enter the picture and I forgot all about guns :mrgreen:. 

25 years later.....lol; I just purchased my first "powder" powered handgun......a Ruger Mark III competition target. Having a great time with it so far. Will be joining a local "Mens Pistol League" and shooting Bullseye and maybe some silhouette.


----------



## DCFresh

Sig Al said:


> I was about 15. I started going with my Father, Sister and brother-in-law Steve. Tons of fun!


exact same here! still try to go w/ the old man at least once a month!


----------



## kev74

When I was about 13 or so, my dad pulled some strings with a friend of his and got us a tour of the FBI's HQ in NYC.

At the end, we got to see their shooting range - and got to shoot my dad's friend's service revolver. That was the coolest thing I had done up untill that point, and still ranks up there. I've still got the target I shot, and that was well over 20 years ago!


----------



## moouers

Just bought my first gun a few months ago, a Ruger P89. I'm 23.


----------



## KCabbage

18 unless you want to count a bb gun


----------



## unpecador

I was 15 when I shot my first gun, a Berreta 25. It belonged to my older brother who was eventually shot and killed by an intruder who broke into our home.


----------



## Deltaboy1984

6-10

Air rifle at 5 , 410 at 7 Iver Johnson model 1936 target pistol 22 LR at age 8 ( used it to kill hogs on the farm.) 22 rifle at 10 :smt1099


----------



## Willy D

I shot my dads 12 guage when I was about 15.....Never shot anything after that untill about 3-4 months ago (I will be 41 in a few days)..that is when I bought my XD.45....Then I bought an XD SC .40 a month later...Last week I traded the .40 and bought an XD9...

I am just learning...I shoot at least once a week ever since buying the .45

Willy


----------



## mtlmgc

I can't remember the very first handgun I shot, it was either my uncle's .22 Bearcat or my friend's .22 Trapper model. After returning from Desert Strorm, our "group" felt very naked having had to give up our M-16s so we all promptly went out and bought several handguns. Mine was my first, a Navy Arms Uberti SA Army reproduction in .45LC. The only others I remember were two 10" Super Blackhawks, one was SS w/walnut grips and the other was blue w/ Pachmyers. We had a lot of fun then.:draw:


----------



## DeadAt40

At 18 I got to shoot my first 1911 in Navy boot camp. Couldn't hit anything. At 20 got a .357 Dan Wesson, Couldn't hit anything. At 45 got a Beretta PX4 in 9mm. Hit everything without even tryin'. I've been into handguns for almost 30 years, but really got into it when I started hittin' stuff.


----------



## GR8GIFT

I was about 11 when I shot my uncles 22 revolver an old 9 shot top break H & R. I loved it and when I was 12 I borrowed my other uncles WWII Remington Rand .45 and once I shot that I was hooked forever. Read all Jeff Coopers stuff I could get ahold of at the time. The first pistol I was able to buy was a Ruger MKI 5 1/2 inch bull barrel target at 18. My next purchase was a Colt .45 Combat Commander when I was 21. Still hooked at 56 there's nothing more enjoyable to me than going to the range and shooting pistols. Or hunting small game with a 22 pistol.


----------



## Natureboypkr

I was 15 years old when I got into shooting. The first pistol I've fired was a Ruger 45 ACP, and every since then firearms he been a big part of my life. Just randomly thinkingI have never fired a 9mm pistol before, maybe I should go buy myself one.


----------



## hideit

21st birthday - it was a Sunday. I bought a handgun that first weekend!


----------



## tboone

Let's see here...
Shot 1st rifle around 8....................single shot .22
In between there and 12.................both a double and a pump 12 gauge (the pump's mine now) and a 300 Savage Model 99 (grandfather's that is now mine for deer)
12...............................................New England Pardner 20 gauge single
Somewhere around 16 or 17.............Dad bought a Ruger Mk II (so 1st handgun I shot) and he bought me a Rem Model 597 .22
Turned 21, and within the week........XD40SC and my PA LTCF (CCW permit)
Later this year (still 21)...................5" Walther P22, my UT CCW permit, and a Kel-Tec P3AT

Lots of fun, and future plans include: within the year: 18" 12 gauge for home defense and a .22 supressor for the P22 (likely Gemtech)
Within the next few years (the time frame depending on how a job goes and how this election goes as well): some AR variant, a full size pistol (likely full size XD or Sig 226 Tactical) and finally a larger eccentric rifle such as a Barrett .50....We'll see...That's a ways from now.

It's been a fun ride already


----------



## DogRanger

Always had shotgun handy and/or rifle in the house,but realy got into handgun when my kids got older. No lets say I have a choice for every night of the week and than some.:mrgreen:


----------



## JeffsSig

I had my first handgun shooting experience when I was 9 years old. It was an.22 revolver and all I can recall is it had Hollywood on the barrel. It also was black and had white grips with black spots. (Looks like the gun in the start of Gunsmoke).
My father let me shoot it and used my non-trigger hand to balance the gun around the cylinder and I received a slight powder burn. My Father ( God bless his soul) wasn’t watching me close enough and my Mother swore she would never let me shoot anymore.
But needless to say by the time I was 12 I bought my first handgun at a local sporting goods shop here in East Tennessee. It was a Taurus 22 Mag revolver.
Ahh the good ole days!!!


----------



## Capt Cook

My Father got me a Crossman M1 Carbine BB gun when I was about 6 or 7.
Spent a lot of time practicing with it in my friends TV Repair Shop. We used an old dresser drawer padded with carpet, cut a hole in the top & set a pendulum in it so we could practice hitting a moving target.

When I was about 8 or 10 my Father took me fishing. He pulled out his trusty old S&W .38 & told me to shoot at the milk jug on the bank across the river.
I would guess it was around 30-40 yards at most.
I missed on the first shot by just a bit but I hit it on the second shot. I looked up at my Father & he just gave me a nod of approval & I handed the gun back to him.
I didn't shoot another hand gun again till I was 16 but I had gone hunting & fired shotguns & rifles from the time I was 13.

If I can ever find one for a good price I am going to pick up a S&W Model 27 .357 Magnum. That was my favorite gun to shoot of all the ones I have ever fired.


----------



## dannyb

I grew up in New York City. I got interested in shooting while at summer camp; all .22 rifle stuff. When I suggested that I'd be interested in learning more about shooting while at home, my parents went into shock. Realize that my father was a WWII vet from the Independent Czech Armored Brigade under the British Army, was proficient with firearms, and hated them. My mother was a concentration camp survivor. They spent weeks describing the horrors of owning firearms (I'll tell you how my grandfather's WWI revolver saved my mother's life before WWII some other time) until I was just worn down.

Fast forward to age 32. I'm married, in PA, have a young kid, and find out about black powder guns. Bought a rifle kit, finished the stock (hand rubbed linseed oil and everything), browned the barrel, and wanted to take a firearms safety course. All that was available nearby was an indoor pistol range. Went, was given a lesson by one of the range owners who put a S&W Model 19 in my hands, took me on the range, sent a target out to 7 yards, told me to load one, aim like he'd shown me, and fire. I hit the X. He told me to load another, aim and fire. Not an X but a 10. I then loaded 6 rounds. Nothing lower than a 9. I was utterly hooked. Never looked back. Ended up buying the used Model 19 6 months later (wasn't rented out much because everybody wanted to pot away with 9mm). 24 years later I still have that Model 19, still shoot it, and I keep it for home defense. I also have other handguns, shoot at ranges and occasional matches.:smt023


----------



## Marcus99

First shot a handgun when I was 12, went with my grandfather. I still remember that day, first handgun I shot was the Ruger Mark II. I remember taking it carefully in my hands and being scared s**tless, thinking it would go off like a cannon and bop me in the head from recoil, lol. Then I got a Ruger Mark III for christmas two years later and it just progressed from there.


----------



## TheTreeWiseMen

14 yrs old in the Army Cadet Force at school, and it was a Browning 9mm.


----------



## knoxrocks222

5 years old, got knocked out by my dads .357 duty weapon been shootin ever since :buttkick:


----------



## bill5074

When I was a kid we had only rifles and shotguns. I shot my first handgun when I went into the police academy in 1979 at age 20. It was a Model 19 S&W which was the standard issue for the department. I could not even buy ammo for it because i was not old enough, even though I was a cop. You were not allowed to carry .38 caliber rounds, only .357 magnum. Our chief was big on firepower, unfortunately nobody carried semi autos back then or i am sure it would have been .45's. :smt1099


----------



## RevDerb

In my 16 years with the Navy and Naval Reserve, I shot about 6 rounds each year to show that I knew which end belonged pointed down range. No marks were given. At 62 yrs old, I shot my first handgun for pleasure - and fell in love with the sport. Five days later, I bought my first, a SIG P-6, at a gun show. Since then, I've purchased a Glock 26 & SIG Mosquito and traded them away for a Glock 36 and a Bersa Thunder 380. My wife has informed me that I will not be purchasing any more handguns this year. I'm waiting to see if she's correct. Anyway, that's my story and I'm sticking to it.:smt083


----------



## caliperman

Was 24. Bought and still have a S&W model 36, 38 spl. Paid $67.50 new


----------



## wjh2657

I was 12. I was running a trap line in Ohio (muskrat and occasional ermine (winter weasel). I already had a shotgun (20 Ga ) and a .22 rifle. My grandfather bought me an H&R 922 and a belt holster. It was easier to carry when trapping. Wore it all over the place, nobody ever said a word!


----------



## js27mw11

Bought my first handgun the day after my 27th birthday so for about 16 days now.


----------



## tmayn14

first time i shot a handgun was a single action .22 revolver, i have no idea what brand or model but i was 6 and on the way to a cabin in stringtown oklahoma and my dad pulled the car over and he showed me how to grip the gun, pull the hammer back, aim and fire. very scary but i remember it being a lot of fun, i think he still has that gun. i shot several other handguns growing up but didn't buy my first until i was 22 yrs old.


----------



## stetson

I started shooting handguns in 79 when I was 23 I moved up from 22 to
357 and anything else I could buy cheap.


----------



## Bisley

I fired the Bisley Colt (in .38-40 caliber) shown in my avatar at about age 10, and have been hooked ever since, although it's only been in the last few years that I have done a lot of handgun shooting.

The old .38-40 is almost the exact ballistic equivalent to the modern day .40 S&W, so it was pretty snappy, and of course, no ear protection in those days (circa 1960). But I was a big kid, and I loved it.


----------



## revolvers&w

I think I was 19, Ruger Mk II


----------



## lostsoul

*My vary good freind.*

If it weren't for a very close friend and his father,I would never have experienced the out doors or firearms.I was 17 at George's hunting camp,S&W .357.--Thanks George and Mike-Love ya.


----------



## Mitchell20

Nice little bell curve going on here...with the peak between 17-21. Do we have a lot of Military/Law Enforcement people here who started at 18?


----------



## Thallas

Well, the first time I had shot a pistol would have been an old .22 revolver when I was about 16. I used to shoot it whenever we were out at the range and then again when I was 19 in the Army when I was issued my sidearm. I wasn't "in" to pistols until a few years ago when I bought my first .45ACP and haven't looked back since.


----------



## funkypunk97

I always liked handguns from the time I learned to play "war" or whatever with my friends...... everyone would always choose the rifles and shotguns or machine guns or whatever long gun there was to choose from..... but some reason I always liked to use the pistols..... 

I still to this day don't really like rifles or shotguns..... I don't own any long guns at all and at this point I don't plan to. Nothing against them I just prefer the fun of shooting a pistol.......

First real pistol I show was a .22 my uncle let me try.... I think I was about 12....


----------



## kornesque

*chuckle* I remember when I was 6 or so my older brother trying to get me to shoot his Ruger Single Six .22 for a couple hours while him and his buddy plinked outside. He got his daughter (my age) to casually empty it out and walk away. That did it, no stupid girl was going to show me up! Hooked ever since.


----------



## jadog

Never shot a gun until I was thirty, now I got the bug.....


----------



## Apex

My uncle's Colt Woodsman at 8 or 9. Now it's mine at 42 :smt023


----------



## WildBill1260

It was early summer of 1972 my Grandfather had just passed away and Dad had brought his Rhom 22 cal snubnose home (he had bought it for Grandpa)He took me and my two oldest brothers(I am the youngest)out behind the barn and showed us how to shoot it and that same year I got my first 20 gauge single shot.Dad had taugt me at age 10 how to shoot a 410 gauge shotgun so I was already well on my way to the wonderful life of shooting.Back then we had a canal that ran behind the house and we watered the rice out of it.It was FULL OF SNAKES and I learned to shoot my first shotgun shooting snakes.That fall I got to go on my first squirrell and rabbit hunt.


----------



## FallGuy

My father is a former MP and retired LE. I have been taught gun saftey since I was an itch in my Father's pants. My Dad always taught me not to touch his guns when he was not around. Even now at 30 yrs old I don't pick up any of his guns without asking. Old habits die hard.


----------



## Desertrat

My dad gave me his old Ruger Single Six when I was 11.


----------



## TheReaper

I bought a .44 magnum Ruger Super BlackHawk when I was 19.


----------



## F1ELD

21 because thats when i was able to get one.


----------



## drummin man 627

*Late Bloomer*

I used to live in N.J. It is a very anti-gun place. After I moved to Florida, I bought my first gun within two months. I should have left Jersey decades ago. :smt076


----------



## xd9atl

22! like 3 days ago actually.


----------



## Burks

Whew, glad to see I am in the near majority of voters.

I've shot a few handguns before this year and sort of liked it but was just happy to shoot anything. After this last weekend, I'm into guns now and really want to learn. 

I am 23 by the way.


----------



## xd9atl

i'm in the exact same boat bro



Burks said:


> Whew, glad to see I am in the near majority of voters.
> 
> I've shot a few handguns before this year and sort of liked it but was just happy to shoot anything. After this last weekend, I'm into guns now and really want to learn.
> 
> I am 23 by the way.


----------



## bprince04305

XD i like your sign bro. Good to know im not the only one here that listens to him


----------



## xd9atl

haha, nah man, he is one of my favorites. Jeezy and Wayne are the two i support most.



bprince04305 said:


> XD i like your sign bro. Good to know im not the only one here that listens to him


----------



## seatmaker

Think I was 24. Bought the S&W 44mag for hunting purposes mainly. Didn't really know what I got or what I was doing. Damn near blew my thumb off learning the hard way by placing it in front of the cylinder when trying to sight it in, ouch. Never forget the look on the sheriff's face when I went to registered it. :anim_lol:


----------



## mike#9

I started shooting handguns when I was around 10 with my dad.


----------



## rccola712

i shot my first firearm when i was 10-12 i think, it was my dads .357 snubnose, man was it fun, but man was it tough for a 12 year old kid to hit something with a gun like that! but i didnt really get into handguns until about 6 months ago (age 20) let me tell ya, it sucks being ready to buy your first handgun and not being able to because your not 21!


----------



## Cheff1983

I am getting my first one this year.(hopefully within the next month or so) I grew up around guns and was always shooting my dads .22 colt revolver. I remember when he got a 6 shot revolving pepperbox that would shoot a .45 or a 410. that thing had a derringer grip on it and was a beast to hold onto. he would alternate the loads and hand it to me. I never new if I was going to shoot the .45 or the 410. surprising the 410 would kick less then the .45


----------



## jump15vc

I grew up in an anti-gun family in an anti-gun State (NJ), I came down to school here in fl and once i found out about the laws here i bought my first within a few months, still trying to figure out what to do with it when i leave for the summer lol


----------



## biotech

Plinking at targets from the back porch along the treeline with my Dad. I was about 6-7 yrs old. This is one of the things that has stuck in my head all these years.


----------



## BigSkiff

I was 16 when I bought my first handgun. It was a Ruger .22/.22mag convertible, single action Blackhawk. I've still got it 42 years later!


----------



## Binks

I shot a gun for the first time in 1989, when I was 21, at the academy. I cannot remember what gun it was; back then, we shot a large variety of 9mm handguns made by Beretta, Glock, SIG-Sauer, and Smith & Wesson. Ultimately, I chose a SIG-Sauer P228 as my duty gun, which I still have, but I do not use very much on the job. Because I often work plainclothes/undercover, I prefer to use a SIG-Sauer P230/P232, which I have been pocket-carrying every day for almost 20 years. The first firearm I purchased was a new SIG-Sauer P230, in .380 ACP, in Los Angeles, January 1990. 

In my opinion, carrying a P228 on the waistband screams 'COP', and I do not like inside-the-waistband carry. 

Still, I like the P228, and shoot 650 rounds a month, and qualify with it 4 times a year. Otherwise, it sits in a locker or drawer or glove compartment.

I also learned to shoot a Remington 870 shotgun and Heckler & Koch submachine guns and Colt assault rifles, yet I do not like or use long-guns very much, and I only qualify with the shotgun.


----------



## BigNic

I wanted to be the Lone Ranger, so on my third birthday, my Dad got me the Lone Ranger's twin cowboy pistols made out of metal (I thought they were real) complete with the black double holster. My Mother says I slept in them.

This is a pic of me wearing them on my 3rd birthday:









My Dad let me hold my Grandfather's old 32 S&W revolver when I was 5. He said I asked to hold it again everyday for the next two weeks. I got to shoot the 32 when I got older.

The first handgun I ever bought was a used Ruger Super Blackhawk 44 for whitetail hunting. The first new pistol I ever bought was a Beretta 92fs. I have had a lot of handguns since, but I still pull out that old 32 now and then.


----------



## mels95yj

Late bloomer here at 36. I bought my first handgun this past December...a Beretta 92FS. I've added 2 others since.

Mel


----------



## veloom

I just purchased my first handgun today at 31.


----------



## jwhisler

I just got into handguns at 25 y/o


----------



## Chief_10Beers

As far as " getting in the sport of handguns", about two months ago at 51. I fired a 1911A1 in 1976 when I was 19 at weapons famillierization/Rifle qualification in 2nd Phase Marine Corp Boot Camp.......................


----------



## DeltaNu1142

I grew up in Maine. We always had guns in the house, for hunting & sport, primarily. They were accessible to me at a young age, but I was "educated" on when I should & should not touch them. I was given free reign & was pretty responsible, I suppose.

I shot a lot of squirrels with a .410 single-shot and a .22-cal fixed-sight target revolver early on. Also had a lot of fun with a 7-shot Mossberg 20-gauge pump and a .357 Dan Wesson revolver--but it wasn't until recently that I got the chance to shoot a semi-auto handgun.


----------



## Guest

I first shot a handgun when I was 18, and I loved it. Been into it ever since


----------



## eastlandb1

A neighbor let my fire his Ruger Bearcat single action when I was 14. Been shooting every since. Robert


----------



## nolexforever

i got into guns only a few months ago and i'm 28. went to a shooting range with my friend and i got hooked instantly. bought my first gun soon after.


----------



## maddmatt02

I'd shot rifles back in 5th grade, but didnt get to shoot my first pistol til the other day (25) and now I should have my own soon.


----------



## bridic

I was more of a rifle guy growing up but added handguns and fell in love.


----------



## falchunt

My dad let me shoot a desert eagle .45 when I was 9 years old. He showed me how to hold it, how to stand, and I emptied about 20 rounds into our target. I loved it, I still remember it to this day and I still have the box of empties. From then on, I loved handguns. I didn't really get into shooting handguns consistantly until I was about 15-16, but it sure wasn't because I didn't want to....


----------



## PT92MJ

*Poll-Handgun age*

My first experience with firearms, both handguns and rifles, came at around the age of 19 when I was in college in the Midwest. I attended a small state school that had an active ROTC program. As part of my prep for entering the US Army Officer Corps (which did not happen, but that is another story), I started target shooting with various rifles from .22 to an Enfield .303 and both a Browning 9mm and .380.
My military experience was briefly the M16 while in basis training, then the rest of my time I worked in career fields that required handguns, mostly .38 snubbies.
After leaving the military, I spent way to much time in California, and got away from shooting. Now that I have moved back to a more gun friendly state, I am getting back into shooting again. Believe me, it is not easy after almost 30 years, to get back my shooting eye.


----------



## austin88

i first shot a 22 when i was 18 then nothing else until i recently turned 21 and went out and bought a 45 and have been at the range 3 times a week since i bought it


----------



## The Goat

22.


----------



## Waldo Pepper

At 14 with a new 1959 model Ruger Standard 4.5" barrel and I still have the pistol. :smt023


----------



## redpenguin01

nolexforever said:


> i got into guns only a few months ago and i'm 28. went to a shooting range with my friend and i got hooked instantly. bought my first gun soon after.


Pretty much how it when down for me as well. A bunch of my friends always brought me to the range with them, so as soon as I turned 21 I bought my first handgun. Got my CC not long after.

Next spring I really want to start heading out to the local USPSA matches.


----------



## thelonerang3r

26. A buddy said,"Do you wanna buy this?" The price was right and I added a .45 less than a month later


----------



## dondavis3

I bought my 1st Ruger Single Six Cowboy gun when I was in college and I was really to broke to buy one.

I shot the sights off that pistol (figure of speech) - loved it, never a burp out of it - I have no idea how many boxes of '22 I shot through it - many more than any gun I've ever owned - with the exception of the Colt & Vaquero in .45 Long Colt that I shot SASS with for a couple of years.

My Dad hunted, didn't see much use for a hand gun.

I've had hand guns and long rifles ever since.


:smt1099


----------



## spongebobmac

hardcore since 2004 , but ive alway been a fan since i was little


----------



## bent21606

20 now and i cant wait untill i turn 21


----------



## RogerThat

I always had bb guns growing up. My mom would always take them away from me. Once I got old enough and moved out on my own my boss one day asked me to go to the gun shop with him he was goin to look at some safes. I was already contemplating getting a gun for work. I deliver bread 2am-12pm so I see a lot of shady people. Bought it and 3 days later shot my first round. I'll never forget how nervous I was to pull that trigger for the first time.. and when I did it was like I crossed over to another side or something... Been addicted ever since. :smt071


----------



## GreySmoke

Well I just bought my first last week and I'm 52 must be a mid life crisis...:smt046


----------



## jay7

i got into handguns around the age of 8, my neighbors son sold me a old forhand arms .32 revolver in trade for a 12" GI Joe action figure........since then i've never not had one in my nightstand, and since 18 i've never gone a day without one on my person


----------



## SIGness

I've been interested and been shooting them for a good many years. But I owned my first in my mid 30's. So that owns my vote.


----------



## trob_205

just turned 21 and am finally getting my first!!! its on layaway but not for too much longer:smt1099


----------



## TCW

I'm 60 and was never interested in hand guns. I always considered people who carried hand guns were either afraid of their own shadow, or freaks.

I guess it's true that you're never to old to learn. After numerous home invasions, car high jackings, and muggings of senior citizens in my area, (not to mention the current mess in DC) my wife and myself now have permits to carry. We go at least once a month to the range to practice with her Colt and my Glock.

It's sad. I never thought our civilized/educated society would revert back to this point! 

Tom


----------



## copyoftheoriginal

*Son of an- Air Force Officer/countryboy*

I was set down at a bench on the Range in Johns Island, SC at about 6 or 7 with a rifle. After learning safety and controlled breathing I was introduced to small caliber revolvers and automatic .22's


----------



## jfmartin25

I was eight years old when my dad gave my brother and I lessons in shooting with a pellet pistol. After two years or so of shooting that he let us shoot a Stoeger Arms Luger chambered in 22 long rifle. Shortly thereafter we were shooting rifles in 22LR and moved onto larger calibers. I joined the Marine Corps when I was 17 and was shipped off to Parris Island about three weeks after my 18th birthday. The rest is history!


----------



## Amend2

While I had a pellet pistol at age 12, my first real handgun was a High Standard Sentinel - a 9 shot .22 with a 6" barrel - which I bought in my early teens. Before I graduated high school, my uncle gave me a box of parts which turned out to be an original Colt 1911 .45 (marked "US Government Property"). I still have it, now 45 years later, and in fact used it to qualify for my first concealed carry permit in 1995.


----------



## group17

I was 18 and assigned to a ASROC control station for GQ on my ship. Colt 1911.


----------



## VasSigmeister

I've been interested for a few years now, but it was just a little bit ago when i shot my first one, I was and am 19.


----------



## cougartex

I shot my grandfather's .357 when I was 15. Seems like yesterday, I am 54 now (where did the time go???).


----------



## flieger67

Being 42 and just having bought my first handgun, I guess I'm a late bloomer.

However, I guess that means that I just have to shoot more to catch up to all of you... :mrgreen:


----------



## Tucker

I did not grow up with guns around us...the grandparents have them and did "the boys" but they were kept a secret from us girls (women).


----------



## Gunners_Mate

I'm pretty sure I was 4 first time I fired a gun. 

there's a wicked cool custom near where I am currently at. It is tradition that when a baby is on the way the father or grandfather is to go out and purchase a rifle, he presents it to the baby BEFORE the child is even named. 

I am adopting this tradition, as it's simply awesome. thinking about some sort of bolt action 22lr or something, nothing absurd. kids are a long time down the road for me though


----------



## caliperman

I forgot to mention I am now 67 years young, and still have the model 38 S&W. Still shoots great.

Had my first rifle when I was in my teens. Winchester .22 single shot, bolt action. Sold it to buy the .38.


----------



## GOG

I first shot my dads .380 Beretta 84FS when i was 12 years old.... but I´ve just get my first own handgun this year, at the age of 25!!! I didnt get it before because I didnt have the money  
I got a Glock 17 and I love it!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Defender3

I was into weapons (primarily shotguns and rifles) at an early age. My first pistol was when I was 18, a S&W Model 15 Combat Masterpiece courtesy of the USAF Security Police. I really enjoyed that revolver and have bought and sold who knows how many since.


----------



## nrd515525

I got a security job days before my 21st birthday, and the boss told me if I had a gun, I could get more work, so I went and bought a Taurus 83 in nickel. A total POS, and if they were all as bad as it was, I wouldn't have gotten into the hobby. I soon got rid of it, and bought a Dan Wesson Model 15-2, and I was a happy guy.


----------



## jessemachone

I got into handguns when 2 people were murdered at a mall in suburbia by where I lived. These people were stabbed to death in a bathroom because one of them looked at the murderer wrong and for bumping into the murderer. Killed for something so senseless. At that point, I decided that it is going to be me or the bad guy and I took the necessary steps to make sure it is me.


----------



## h3nders0n

For my 18th birthday my dad got me a Sig. p220. I love the gun, it's a hell of a thing - huge and powerful. I've never felt comfourtable carrying it concealed. Since then (I'm 22 now), I've owned a walther p22 and a Kel Tec P3AT.


----------



## MorganOverlook

I grew up around guns and qualified with pistols in the military, but I wasn't really "into" them. After I retired and started looking around for a hobby, that's when I developed an interest in handguns. I have one right now and a couple of more on the way. :mrgreen:


----------



## crazy charlie

My Dad was a LEO. It sort of runs in the family that I started in my early years.


----------



## The Tomcat

I got a 10/22 at 9. Lern ed to shoot paper really well by 11 then started shooting squirrels and rabbits. By 15 I had a Rem 700 .270 and moved up to deer and hog hunting. At 18 my dad gave me a Ruger Security Six .357. Got pretty proficient with that shooting mainly .38's. At 19 I joined the USAF and scored Expert Marksman buying my first semi-auto at 21 a Springfield 1911.


----------



## 97baja

I remember my buddy was huge into guns in High School. He brought Guns & Ammo Magazine to school all the time. I let me borrow one for a study hall. It had a Beretta 92FS on the cover and I instantly fell in love with it. I was about 17 years old. I swore one day I would own one. I have 3 handguns now, which none of them are the Beretta 92 FS. Oh well, someday.


----------



## metweezer

62. Now ain't that a shame.


----------



## The Tomcat

At 10 I got a Ruger Security Six .357 4". It was a fine pistol and I wish I never sold it. At 18 my dad gave me a Colt Commanding Officer's Model .45. I still have the Colt.


----------



## Couch Potato

*Makes me feel better*



metweezer said:


> 62. Now ain't that a shame.


I guess 51 isn't so bad.


----------



## toopercentmlk

*LA Riots*

It was 1992, I was 6 years old and Los Angeles was plagued with civil unrest...


----------



## sig225

My first handgun ....... was a Colt Officers .45 that I picked up new, in my early twenties. Thought I might as well start with a quality product ... :mrgreen:

:watching:


----------



## dodgerider

I think my first time shooting was when I was 17 shot a Beretta M-9 I was hooked from then on but I've always had a thing for guns.


----------



## Morgo

Around 15 or 16, though it took a year before I could get my old man to take me to the range.


----------



## MoMan

While I have been around guns including handguns for quite a few years, I just got my permit in mid-December. I have purchased 5 pistols already. You might say I'm a little compulsive!! :anim_lol:
I started with a SW 22A, then bought a Ruger SR9 a week later. Since then I have purchased a Colt Trooper MK III .357, an old Bernadelli P80 .380, and I just had to buy that little orphan Kel Tec .32 I saw the other night at the LGC.
I have got to stop going into the gun shops. Hell, the local pistol permit clerk and I are already on a 
1st name basis!! :smt082
I'm really thinking about the Remington 1911 R1 next.

MO:smt1099


----------



## dondavis3

Good on you.

Keep on buying.

:smt1099


----------



## Springfield Armory

Oh man i been shootin all my life.Soon as i turned 21 i got my permit.


----------



## CornCod

Firearms weren't part of my family tradition. However, since I wanted at the time to be an Army officer, I bought my first rifle at 18 and my first handgun (a cheap Targa GT .380 Beretta knockoff) at age 21. I was pretty certain that within a few years I would be fighting off the Red hordes. The Russians never landed in NJ, but I kept shooting.


----------



## Jed Henson

I was pretty much rifle-only from age 9ish to 13ish. Then my dad gave me a Colt single-action chambered in .22 LR. Put thousands of rounds through that one.


----------



## zebramochaman

I bought a Glock G-32 at the age of 60.


----------



## Packard

I was on the rifle team in high school but not in college. I did not pick up a weapon again until I got my CCW in 1976 (age 28).


----------



## Wheeler

I was in forth grade when my Dad's old Air Force buddy, an Air Policeman as they called them back then, took me to the range to shoot his wife's little .22. We'd spent a week on safety basics first, then Dad's friend (Tech Sgt. Randall Keller) took me for the 'big moment'. The little pistol was a gold toned, ivory handled, .22 that resembled an S&W .38.

Sweet shooting little gun, a great guy and a great time for a kid.


----------



## Prin_C

The first handgun I shot was a 9mm Beretta. That gun was smooth. Then my brother bought a Bersa Thunder. When I decided to own a firearm Glock was it for me. I did shoot rifles from the age of 12-13 though, being a member of the Cadet Corps. Shooting is fun.


----------



## tymekeeper

*first handgun*

My Dad (career Navy) first let me shoot his S&W .38 spl. Victory model 10 when I was 10. After turning 12 I was permitted to buy a .22 revolver from a bachelor neighbor. It was a top-break 8-shot Iver Johnson. My next pistol was a 1911A1 bought through the NRA. I still have those 3 and have added several more. In my experience it is so much easier to buy another handgun than it is to sell any!


----------



## aarondhgraham

Bought my first handgun at a garage sale in 1965,,,
I was 13 years old and paid $5.00 for it.

The gun was a ROHM .22 short only revolver,,,
Epitome of the El Cheapo Saturday NIght Special.

Aarond


----------



## Holly

I had a "guns kill people" upbringing. It wasn't until after I was out of the Marine Corps, had a little experience, and my husband persuaded me to not have such a closed mind, that I started to look seriously at guns.


----------



## ponzer04

I was interested the first time i got kicked out of my grandparents room with the warning not to ever touch the revolvers under his bed. then re-affirmed when my cousin got a ruger 22 pistol and i was jealous.


----------



## Shuban

There are 176(26.07%) vote for 17-21 so far.


----------



## berettabone

My father was a part time gun builder, along with a friend of his.....his friend blued the barrels, and did the technical work, my father made the stocks, foregrips, etc., and did all the hand checkering....alot of the gun building was for big game hunters....they loved personalized guns, fit to them......I started shooting 22's in the basement, with bullet traps, when I was about 7.....and started hunting at about 14, mostly bird....the hunting days are over, can't seem to kill an animal, I like them too much, but a human coming at me, different story...started shooting handgun at about 17.....


----------



## MichiganBob

I was about ten and my dad had a S&W 32-20 revolver he would let us shoot a couple of times when he was practicing. Left home at 16 and never shot another handgun (only had rifles and shotguns) until2011. Bought my first a Kel-Tec P11 after shooting with a friend, and really liked his so I bought one.:smt071


----------



## Idahokid

My first gun was a Ruger Super red hawk.Stainless 71/2 barrel.It was fun to shoot when camping.That's about it.Should have bought something a little more practical.


----------



## ares338

Although I shot a few handguns through out my early years I didn't seriously get into handguns until I was 62.


----------



## Gallows

I was a late bloomer and got my first hand gun at 36.


----------



## Centech

I became a cop in 1975 when I was 23. I had never, ever fired a gun before. I got hooked during my rookie training & bought a 4" S&W model 14 in 38 Special. Two years later I was a High Master in NRA - PPC police competitions. I won consistently and about 1984 I became a licensed gunsmith as a hobby. I built custom PPC revolvers and tuned competition pistols & revolvers. In 1994 I qualified along with a Toronto cop to represent Canada at the NRA World Police Shooting Championships (2 man team) in Jackson, Mississippi. I shot a custom gun that I built and, we WON! One of the happiest days of my life. I currently own 13 pistols/revolvers & I'm still a cop (36 yrs & counting). I took a break from competition but intend to try again at the World's in 2014... the 20th anniversary of my world championship win. Wish me luck!


----------



## dondavis3

@ Centech

Congratulations

That's a great story.

:smt1099


----------



## aarondhgraham

*When I was three years old,,,*

And Mom bought me my first Roy Rogers double gun set.

I've been a mad pistolero every since.

Aarond

.


----------



## spacedoggy

Just called my father and he told me I had a silver cap gun with a black western holster and wore it all the time at age three. When he told me this I started to remember it. I remember wearing it with a suit I had when we went to eat at a nice place. It lasted three year.


----------



## BigCityChief

Age 4: Lone Ranger Silver Six-Shooter set

Age 7: Johnnie 7 OMA (One Man Army) Gun

Age 22: NYPD S&W Models 10 and 36

34 years later, still an avid shooter of Bersas, Glocks, Colts, Sigs, Kimbers, Dan Wessons, Smiths, Berettas and Rugers.


----------



## genecx

I bought my first gun 3 months ago. I'm 47.


----------



## Donn

Had to qualify with a 1911 in the Army, (1969). That generated the interest. Before that, never had much use for handguns.


----------



## OldManMontgomery

I became fascinated with handguns around the age of 12 to 13 years. Shot borrowed guns seldom - finally got a used Ithaca M1911A1 surplus pistol out of a pawn shop in downtown Portland, Oregon in the middle 1960s. 

There's still at least one Government Model in my collection.


----------



## desertman

When I got my first cap pistol!


----------



## berettatoter

I am in the 22 - 30 crowd. I bought my first handgun when I was 23, when I first got out of the Marines.


----------



## OGCJason

7 or 8...

My dad had me shoot:

Remington 22 (Maybe it was Winchester, don't recall)

A 40 cal S&W
A 45 cal revolver (nearly knocked me on my {}#!
And a few others...probably a shotgun or two as well!


----------



## swat

Long ago, around my 15... I've used my dad Steyr 9mm pistol.


----------



## hammer1

My uncle had a 44 automag, I lusted after it, got to empty a mag out of it at the grand age of 9. Bought my first at 21 in the army, at jims gunshop in fayettville NC., I still have it a canadian inglis hi power, and 400 of the 1000 rounds of surplus 9mm I bought at the same time. The ammo is collectible from what I understand, british l7a1, and also extremely HOT.


----------



## KS95B40

My Dad just wasn't a handgun guy. He gave me my first rifle when I was 7, a Remington 514 .22LR single shot and my first shotgun when I was 10; an H&R topper 16g. But my first (of many) handguns was a Ruger Single Six convertible that I bought in 1971 when I was a freshman in college.


----------



## Fon1961

> At what age did you first get into handguns?


i was very young, my grandfather traded guns (among other things) out of his barbershop...didn't realize that wasn't the norm till i got older... . there are several things about the old days that i miss...not just my grandfather


----------



## bushrat

Bought my first handgun after the Navy. Up until then only shot rifles and shotguns since I was about 16 yrs old, when received my first Western Field .22LR single shot bolt action rifle.


----------



## DickO

I was never "into" guns until about two years ago. What with all the insanity that Barraaaak has caused including messing with the 2nd amendment, I thought it was time to 'git' while the 'gitten's' good. That and my step son-in-law and grandson being already heavily involved in handgun and associated training programs soon got the ball rolling for me and I attended the requisite class/qualification and got my CCW permit. I still can't say that I'm all that "into" guns but do know one end from the other and am able to be reasonably accurate when necessary.


----------



## welshdude

DickO said:


> I was never "into" guns until about two years ago. What with all the insanity that Barraaaak has caused including messing with the 2nd amendment, I thought it was time to 'git' while the 'gitten's' good. That and my step son-in-law and grandson being already heavily involved in handgun and associated training programs soon got the ball rolling for me and I attended the requisite class/qualification and got my CCW permit. I still can't say that I'm all that "into" guns but do know one end from the other and am able to be reasonably accurate when necessary.


Yeah, me too. The only difference is that I'm 'all into' guns. lol I'd get every one I've liked so far. Fortunately, we're strapped financially of late therefore limited to a Ruger 10/22, Mossberg Maverick 88 .20 gauge, KT P11 and a Sterling Arms 300 .25 Gasport. Plenty of ammo for all except the .25. Enough for CC and maintaining my edge, but not enough with which to plink. Looking for a Sterling .22lr in the same vintage, as 22lr when available isn't nearly the cost of .25.


----------



## Charlie111

Shot my first handgun when I was 12 years old. It was a Ruger 22 auto. I was the only one to hit the can we used for a target. I was hooked right then.


----------



## GCBHM

john doe. said:


> I was about 19 before I shot my first handgun while in the Air Force. I had rifles since I was about 10.


I became fascinated with knives and guns at an early age. My dad let me shoot his Colt .38 when I was about 8 or so, and that was it. I really started shooting more consistently though in my teenage years, and then once I was able to buy my own handgun I was captivated. I prefer handguns to long guns, but I love them all. I got my first BB gun at 10, and the following year I owned my own H&R single shot 20 gauge. To date I have owned and traded probably more than 100 guns just b/c I love them all and went through the work to learn which fits me best. Now I own my dad's Colt, two Glocks (Gen4 17/19), the old H&R, and a S&W MP15 and Shield 9mm.


----------



## oldranger53

Bought my first handgun at 16.

It was a Ruger Super Blackhawk .44 magnum. It was blue steel, had a 6" barrel, and rocked my world every time I pulled the trigger. 

It was a lot of gun for me at the time! 

Have a stainless "new model" nowadays. It's still a lot of gun!


----------



## gbo

21 years old when I purchased and shot my first handgun a S&W sd40ve. Addicted to it since I pulled the trigger for the first time. Trying to save up for another purchase. Either a .38 or a 9mm


----------



## arizonite

Shot my 1st pheasant with a .410 when I was 6 but didn't get into handguns till I was 27 and traded a .303 Enfield for a wheel gun and was hooked.


----------



## RK3369

Bought my first handgun at 61 years old, primarily because I was afraid of what the politicians seemed to be doing to restrict or prohibit ownership. Had long guns since I was a little kid but never a handgun because they were too difficult to get a permit for in NY. Sorry I wasted all those years in between.


----------



## paratrooper

I shot my first handgun (.38 Special) when I was 6.

Owned my first firearm at age 9. It was a tube-feed .22LR GlenField rifle. Got it for my birthday. My parents always said that I had an unusual interest in firearms at a very early age. 

The very first brand-new handgun I bought myself was back in 1977 (23 yrs. old at the time). It was a nickel-plated Colt Python with a 4" barrel. It was $350.00 + tax. :smt033


----------



## Dframe

I bought an old Argentine Colt when I was 17. There were quite a few of them around at the time and it was before the GCA 68 abomination


----------



## aarondhgraham

*When I got my first Roy Rogers gunbelt set,,,*

When I got my first Roy Rogers gunbelt set,,,
I think I would have been 4 years old,,,
I know I was in the first grade,,,
I started early.

I fired my first handgun at the age of four years,,,
My grandfather always wore a Levi jacket,,,
There was always a snubbie in a pocket.

I remember him letting me shoot it the summer before I started school,,,
I was instantaneously hooked and haven't changed since.

Aarond

.


----------



## Hauptmann

I was about 12. My dad was a Postal Inspector, and was issued a Colt Detective Special in .38 S&W which he let me shoot. I was hooked. But I never owned one 'til I was 18 (1960), when I bought a used S&W K38 in .38 Spl. Back then you could legally carry them on airplanes, in Alaska, anyway. Couldn't hit anything with it, so I traded it for a Winchester '94 which I kept for decades.


----------



## SailDesign

First handgun at 58, followed by another at 59 (about 1 month ago)
Always had a rifle somewhere, but handguns are so much easier to find friendly ranges for.


----------



## jdyer3

I was 13.


----------



## Kennydale

62 (better late than you know)


----------

